
IRC notifications via SSH and libnotify - telemachos
http://mlomnicki.com/ruby/linux/2011/02/09/irc-notifications.html
======
nuclear_eclipse
If you happen to be running ZNC for a persistent connection, another option
would be to use my ZNC to Notifo module to send highlights and PMs to your
mobile device and/or desktop:

<http://github.com/jreese/znc-notifo#readme>

~~~
rbranson
ZNC is awesome. I have it setup to retain the last 200 lines of text on each
channel and dump them out when I connect to the bouncer.

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
I use it to allow me to simultaneously run a persistent Irssi session and
connect from AndChat on my phone, and they share a single IRC presence on the
servers I use. It's a fantastic way to seamless move discussions between
clients so that users on the other end don't have to deal with multiple nicks
or interruptions as I move about.

With my ZNC module for Notifo, I have the client_count_less_than condition set
to 2. This means that it will only send notifications if my phone isn't
connected, even though my Irssi client always is. I haven't found any other
method that's smart enough to allow me to do this.

~~~
rbranson
I also use AndChat from my phone to hit the ZNC and carry conversations as I
move between locations if needed. Good tips, thanks.

------
peterwwillis
<https://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/Irssi_tips>

(also: "/set beep_when_window_active ON" "/set beep_when_away ON")

I use irssi bell on message combined with tmux's status bar notification on
bell from a panel. When I get a message, irssi sends a bell to the tmux panel,
and the tmux status bar at the bottom signifies I should go check the
window/panel irssi is running in. (tmux is a slightly more user friendly and
horizontal/vertical split alternative to screen)

~~~
cosgroveb
There's a Notifo script for irssi, too:
<https://github.com/donnex/notifonotify>

------
freedrull
I used to do this with dzen, via:

<http://dzen.geekmode.org/dwiki/doku.php?id=dzen:irssi-notify>

Then I started using a combination of perl scripts to detect when my screen
session was detached, and if I got a new message while my screen session was
detached to send an SMS to my phone through email. These days however, I'm
satisfied with simply logging all my notifications in a separate split irssi
window and checking them when I feel like it.

------
spudlyo
I do something similar. I run screen within screen; my top level screens are
all separate remote hosts I connect to, each themselves running screen
locally. On one remote host I run irssi and use screen's 'M'onitor feature to
alert me when people are talking. I also 'M'onitor the hosts screen for
activity. This is somewhat convoluted but works for me.

~~~
snatcher
'M' feature looks amazing. Thanks for the tip!

------
docgnome
Neat! I've taken up using bip <http://bip.milkypond.org/> on my server and
connecting with circe, an emacs irc client.

------
jessor
i just have "urxvt.urgentOnBell: true" in my .Xdefaults so it raises the
urgent hint of my window manager when someone says my name. never had the urge
to get other notifications. cool solution, though.

